# Beginning Schutzhund



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a 1 year old shepherd who would be great at the spor . My problem is, I know where to start with training, but I can't find a clear definition of the end game goals for a svhutzhund dog. Is there a list or video series somewhere about specific things I need to be working on to compete?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The best advice, is to get with a club and go from there.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Best advice is to find a club near you and have your pup evaluated and then work with people in the sport. 

As a total newbie, it would be very difficult for you to achieve a title without help.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Add another voice to "find a good club". Having someone else seeing you in action is invaluable. We usually don't see our own mistakes. And you want to practice working together calmly in the presence of other dogs. 

As far as "end game" it depends. You can work towards titles in Tracking, and / or Obedience and Protection. Each level is just more challenging and more precise. I find it interesting that you use the term "End Game". Are you a video gamer?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looking back at some of your older posts, you asked this question awhile ago. Have you been able to visit clubs, get a feel for the way the sport works? A club ten minutes from you is a blessing(as long as the club is a good one!)
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/427218-when-how-start-training.html
IMO, there is no 'end game', it is a journey that only ends when the dog no longer should do the jumping required to trial. But the dog will want to 'play' even in retirement....
In my club we have 10 yr old dogs working on helpers in training, they teach the helper!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You need a club or a good group to train with. IPO is a team sport. Dog/handler and support. You can not do protection without a helper and at some point even the other two phases require a group and support in training. 

Most of mine have retired because I was afraid of the long bites as they aged, but they still enjoy the work and Vala would be perfectly happy to still be tracking.  I always feel badly for the retirees. They still want to work even if their bodies can't.


----------



## Ladywolf718 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello all, I'm not a new owner of a working GSD. But this will be my first time wanting to do IPO. I've owned GSDs for over 20 years an can teach most common things by myself. I will join a local club for more help and support but currently there are 2 local. Haven't decided which would work best yet  my question is .. In March I will be getting my new GSD pup. He's proven working background and I've decided to train for IPO sport with him. I know most of what he will need to be taught and understand this isn't a weekend adventure, I'm in for the long haul. The first day I bring him home I'm debating on. Let him get accustomed to his new home or start training. He will be 8 weeks when he arrives. Lots of work to do, but I do not want to rush anything and mess anything up. So the first day he comes what would u recommend? A day of adjustment, or start training? He will be flying in and spending hours by plane..


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

At 8wks, training is play. I know I start playing as soon as I got them home.


----------



## Ladywolf718 (Jan 1, 2015)

thats one of the first things I want to do, but this will be the first time I've had a pup flown in from another state. Normally I'd drive and pick them up. So I don't wanna over do it with him on his first day. He'll have a lot to become accustomed to. New place, new faces, new k9 friends, not to mention my daughters.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I know. You'll know what to do as soon as you see how he handles everything. Maybe sniffing around is best, or even sleeping. You'll know.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You can't expect much at all from a baby. Sounds like you know that already. 

Give him a few hours to settle, to explore, to sleep. When my boy flew in, he charged our if his crate, grabbed a stick and was ready to go!!! I started free shaping immediately, and had ZERO expectations. Kept it fun, enjoyed his antics. But nothing in my handler said "training" it was all about the bond and having fun and shaping behaviors. 

We started tracking at about 12 weeks. And more formal position obedience at about 16. Until then it was shaping and play and bonding and exploring and getting to know each other.


----------



## Ladywolf718 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you


----------

